# DU Broadband Price Increase on Basic Package



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

As if broadband here wasn't expensive enough, from today anyone on the basic 8mb broadband with landline package will charged 275 AED per month instead of the 199 AED that you were previously paying.

If you phone DU they will try to tell you that the forced price increase gives you a range of benefits. Option 1. is additional 30 free minutes of international calls. or Option 2. is to increase your upload speed from the current 0.5mb to 2mb.

After telling them I wasn't happy about the automatic changes as neither option is of any benefit to me they said they can refer me to someone who will switch my package back to the original option I was on at 199 AED per month.

There have been a lot of complaints on twitter and elsewhere online about this typically needless change. Just another example of shady business practises in this part of the world.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder.

Just in case anybody else needs to do this: you need to give them a call on 04 390 5555, they will ask for your account number (the one that starts with 1.1xxx).

Just tell them you don't want to be upgraded to the new package, as dj045 says they will try to convince you by listing over and over again the new 'benefits' - just decline and say you want to stay on your current package 

They told me someone will call me on 48h to reconfirm but being this Du, I expect I will have to follow up a few times before this is done.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Just called and did the same. They were very upfront to suggest that we (customers) have an option and DU won't force us to go on the new package if we don't want to. 

On that note, I find it strange that in order to maintain the old package, they can't just make the change in their system. They have to file a complaint on my behalf suggesting I'm not happy with the new package and would like to go back to the old one - then a 'relevant team' calls me within 48 hours to sort it out.

I took down my complaint number and will be calling them back in 48 hours if I don't hear from them. 

It's a fairly quick process - If you don't want the change, go ahead and give them a call.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

w_man said:


> Just called and did the same. They were very upfront to suggest that we (customers) have an option and DU won't force us to go on the new package if we don't want to.
> 
> On that note, I find it strange that in order to maintain the old package, they can't just make the change in their system. They have to file a complaint on my behalf suggesting I'm not happy with the new package and would like to go back to the old one - then a 'relevant team' calls me within 48 hours to sort it out.
> 
> ...


So you got a complaint number then? I asked but I wasn't given one which makes me a bit suspicious. I've made a note to call them in 48h anyway if I don't hear from them. 

It sucks that we have to 'opt-out' since we didn't 'opt-in' in the first place! :mmph:


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

I also just did the same and filed a compliant with a case number..lets see what happens in 48 hrs


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Did the same. Asked the guy if a lot of people are unsubscribing and he said hell yes.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Everyone I know has called and asked to be put back on their old package. The so-called 'benefits' are useless. Free calls, when they've just put the cost up by around 30%? Yeah right. I was also told someone would call back in 48 hours.


----------



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

No call in 48 hrs so contacted them again this morning, now have a customer complaint number and they said I should be switched back to the old offer within 3 days.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

They said they will "contact the relevant team and they will do the needful".

I think that is a good sign


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

My 8mbs/0.5mbs plan was extremely slow on the "up" speed for the last month. Speed tests were coming back at 0.25mbs and not even close to 0.5mbs. Websites were freezing all of the time, seemed to be waiting for my response clicks.

I called to complain once and the "system" was down, called back and upgraded to the 16/4 plan and it made a huge difference in speed.

Not sure it was intentional but it worked to get me to upgrade.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Called them again today and complained that its been 48h since my initial call and nobody has followed up as promised, and the person who took my call apologized profusely and said that they are swamped in work as they've been flooded with complaints from customers who are also asking to stay on their same packages 

Need to call again in 3 days. Blah.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

XDoodle****** said:


> Not sure it was intentional but it worked to get me to upgrade.


OWNED !!!:bump2:


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Update:

Called them again today as 48 hours were long gone. They 'escalated' my request. Now hold on to your hats .... an hour later, I actually got a call!!! 

The lady again tried to convince me to stay with the new package. Finally she agreed that I didn't need the new package and that she'll process my request to stay on the old package. Not all over yet though - she said if it didn't appear on the next bill, it'll be adjusted on the following bill.

Fingers crossed for this actually taking place and not having to call them every month when the change isn't made ... then finally giving up to maintain my sanity.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> OWNED !!!:bump2:


I know, I know..............


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Someone from Du just called me too










they will put me back on my previous package and adjust the bill next month if it turns out I got charged already for the new package....


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> it turns out i got charged already for the new package....


owned !!!!!


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread, I also called and "complained" ,they gave me the 48 hr callback message. Also, I tried to add ESPN, they don't offer it anymore, bummer...just when the NFL season started.


----------



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

Finally got my callback and they're going to put me back onto my original package. We'll see.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

wow, you guys on the basic package are def getting boned. we are on the 16 meg option and got the same notice but no price increase. in fact they also said they were adding free local and national calls on the landline [which we were previously being charged for].

and the price they showed for our package was actually 19 aed *cheaper* than what we are paying now. obviously it remains to be seen if that is the case. will have to wait until the september bill gets issued.

at least they are making the change back for people!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

OK so just got the latest bill - the change didn't come through. Called them and they say the notes are in my file and next month I'll get a refund and the package adjusted.

@Sammylou - What are you paying for your 16 mg package, if you don't mind me asking? I am also on the 16 mg package and mine went from 309 to 330 so certainly not cheaper than like yours is. Not a big change but I don't care for anything they are offering for the extra 21aed. Plus, this gave me an opportunity to clean up my tv packages


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

w_man said:


> OK so just got the latest bill - the change didn't come through. Called them and they say the notes are in my file and next month I'll get a refund and the package adjusted.
> 
> @Sammylou - What are you paying for your 16 mg package, if you don't mind me asking? I am also on the 16 mg package and mine went from 309 to 330 so certainly not cheaper than like yours is. Not a big change but I don't care for anything they are offering for the extra 21aed. Plus, this gave me an opportunity to clean up my tv packages


hmmm. we were paying 339 for the 16 Mb talk/surf/tv and when they sent the email it said our charges for the package would be 320. have yet to verify anything as september's bill is not out. i'll try to remember to post back here tho!

ps. between us canadians, i've not had an issue at all with the du charges for internet. in fact, i've been quite happy considering there is no download cap!!! we paid so much extra to rogers back home so we could actually download movies and tv etc. i still find du a little cheaper for the bundle when i add up rogers cable, bell fibe, and the land line. and no throttling!!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

sammylou said:


> hmmm. we were paying 339 for the 16 Mb talk/surf/tv and when they sent the email it said our charges for the package would be 320. have yet to verify anything as september's bill is not out. i'll try to remember to post back here tho!
> 
> ps. between us canadians, i've not had an issue at all with the du charges for internet. in fact, i've been quite happy considering there is no download cap!!! we paid so much extra to rogers back home so we could actually download movies and tv etc. i still find du a little cheaper for the bundle when i add up rogers cable, bell fibe, and the land line. and no throttling!!!


I agree - although when we moved here about 3 years ago, Shaw hadn't implemented the pay-per-use policy so it was fairly cheap - I never paid nearly 100 dollars for internet/phone/tv. I understand things have changed since then so who knows.

I will say though - my speed test shows 16mbps but why YouTube is so slow ... I have no idea.


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

sammylou said:


> hmmm. we were paying 339 for the 16 Mb talk/surf/tv and when they sent the email it said our charges for the package would be 320. have yet to verify anything as september's bill is not out. i'll try to remember to post back here tho!
> 
> Wow 302 AED for 16Mbps talk/surf/watch.
> My last (an increased bill) is now 315 AED for 8Mbps talk/surf/watch package.
> ...


----------

